# What is DAE?



## renaldi (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

    I'm new to TUG, what is dial and exchange?

                                            Renaldi


----------



## ausman (Jun 24, 2010)

An alternate exchange company. Dial an Exchange, accessed at daelive.com.

Strengths in Australasia and Europe, now expanding in the US market.

If dissatisfied with RCI or II, worth looking at, along with some others.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2010)

You can get a lot of info. about DAE by scrolling back through the old posts here on the DAE forum.


----------

